# HRI Banner?



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What happened to the HRI add banner that was towards the top of the home page?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmm, well, it's back... Is it revolving with others?

I guess it is rotating through....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

It looks like its alternating with the long time Bailey's Jerky ad


----------

